# The year of your Birth



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2015)

*AN EXCELLENT PRESENTATION*



The screen is going to fade to black; have your glasses on and follow the instructions below. 

 You'll be pleasantly surprised with this one...* Type the year only.* Then click the question (?) mark.

 Sit back and enjoy!

*Click below...*

_>>>>Year of your birth<<<<_


THE SCREEN WILL SCROLL BY ITSELF.

 EVERYONE SHOULD SEE THIS - IT'S WONDERFUL.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

That was so much fun, Ken and informative. Oh, the bug is back.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 2, 2015)

you are right all should check it out


----------



## kcvet (Jan 2, 2015)

is that hal typing??


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Ken, that was nice!


----------

